# McDonalds for a month



## maniclion (Jan 26, 2004)

http://www.nypost.com/entertainment/16393.htm 

This guy ate McDonalds 3 times a day for a month.  Gained 25 pounds, his liver became toxic, his cholesterol shot up from a low 165 to 230, his libido flagged and he suffered headaches and depression.  

It's for his documentary on the obesity problem in America called "Super Size Me"


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

thats terrible!!! yuck!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 26, 2004)

McD's.....................ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

I had to skim the article but what did he get out of all of this?  Besides - bad health, free meals etc.?

Did they also pay him?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 26, 2004)

I haven't eaten at McDonalds for several months.  One of my goals is to never eat there again.  I would rather be hungry than eat there.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 26, 2004)

He's normally a healthy guy who is upset with how fat Americans have become so he did a documentary on the epidemic.  His girlfriend is a vegan chef.  He just wanted to prove how bad that stuff is for you.  One of my girlfriends coworkers eat at McDonalds at least 5 times a week she is grossly overweight, sweats grease and has diarhea everyday(my girlfriend knows because she can't use the bathroom for a few hours after her fat ass has been in there squirting ass juice all over the inside of the toilet)


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 26, 2004)

BLEH!!!!

That's terrible...


----------



## plouffe (Jan 26, 2004)

maniclion - that is disgusting, try getting a picture of her.


----------



## plouffe (Jan 26, 2004)

http://www.fatchicksinpartyhats.com/



check that out


----------



## rte617 (Jan 26, 2004)

what's a "mcdonald's"?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rte617 *_
> what's a "mcdonald's"?



what country do you live in?

McDonald's is a fast food hamburger joint that has taken over America, most American's eat this shit daily. 

It's absolutely disgusting food (I use that word loosely here), the nastiest, lowest quality crap you can imagine, loaded with fat, sodium, sugar and god only knows what else! 

they sell greasy fat loaded hamburgers and greasy french fries mainly, and an entire menu of unhealthy crap.

it's one of the reason's that America is the fattest country in the world.


----------



## Stickboy (Jan 26, 2004)

I never could understand why people like MickyD's.  I never cared for it myself.  Everything they sell taste the same to me (like Sh*t)

(Not that I don't like hamburgers - see that other thread for that  )


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

Did you guys pay attention to the pop up?


----------



## Skib (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rte617 *_
> what's a "mcdonald's"?





> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> what country do you live in?
> 
> McDonald's is a fast food hamburger joint that has taken over America, most American's eat this shit daily.
> ...



something tells me that was supposed to be a sarcastic remark


----------



## rte617 (Jan 26, 2004)

you got it, skib. been a LOOOooooong time since i been to a mcdonalds....and it will be even longer before i get to one again.


----------



## IronSlingah (Jan 26, 2004)

I used to eat Mcdonalds as a fatass child (there like crack pushers targeting kids) as soon as i realized what i was actually eating ive never eatin there again im 18 now and the lastime i remember going is when i was 16 infact just smelling Mcdonalds makes me sick to my stomach now. No wonder thier loosing money.


----------



## wilwhite180 (Jan 26, 2004)

I don't see why everyone is saying this is the worst thing in the world.  Granted, the quality of the food is absolutely horrible, but it tastes damn good.  I'd say I eat it once every two weeks ( I'm a college student) and I don't look like crap, I actually think  look pretty decent.  This isn't the main reason people get fat, the main reason they get fat is because they don't do a damn thing besides work and eat.  Everyone on here loves working out, and goes to the gym almost daily.  The people who get fat from this crap are the people who aren't active and let it sit in their bodies.

America is fat because they are just plain lazy


----------



## Premo55 (Jan 26, 2004)

^^ I wouldn't waste a cheat meal on crappy McDonald's, but I guess everyone has different perspectives...do you...

Peace.


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

My friend is OBSESSED with their fries!

Babsie, I was at work and have pop up stopper. 

What does it say?


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> He's normally a healthy guy who is upset with how fat Americans have become so he did a documentary on the epidemic.  His girlfriend is a vegan chef.  He just wanted to prove how bad that stuff is for you.  One of my girlfriends coworkers eat at McDonalds at least 5 times a week she is grossly overweight, sweats grease and has diarhea everyday(my girlfriend knows because she can't use the bathroom for a few hours after her fat ass has been in there squirting ass juice all over the inside of the toilet)




The description of her diarrhea habits is GROSS!   

Anyway, eating that type of food in the warm/hot climate must take a toll on her heart!  Damn.  Has anyone told her that eating that stuff is NOT healthy in Hawaii??


----------



## Michael D (Jan 26, 2004)

I use to eat there a couple times a month when I was younger but now I feel bad if I go there.  I went there the other night(no other place was open) because I ran out of food at work and got  a 20 piece chicken nuggets thinking they wouldn't be as bad as a hamburger and would have some decent protein.  Here is what I ate:
Calories	1025 cals 	
Total Fats	65 g 	
Sugars	0 g
Carbohydrates	61 g 	
Cholesterol	170 mg
Protein	49 g 	
Sodium	2280 mg
Fiber	5 g

Terrible.  Although I have to admit, I kind of like their Mcgriddles  They inform me for future reference that they also have a 50 piece bucket 

That website fatchicksinpartyhats.com is just wrong.  I feel so bad for laughing.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by wilwhite180 *_
> I don't see why everyone is saying this is the worst thing in the world.  Granted, the quality of the food is absolutely horrible, but it tastes damn good.  I'd say I eat it once every two weeks ( I'm a college student) and I don't look like crap, I actually think  look pretty decent.  This isn't the main reason people get fat, the main reason they get fat is because they don't do a damn thing besides work and eat.  Everyone on here loves working out, and goes to the gym almost daily.  The people who get fat from this crap are the people who aren't active and let it sit in their bodies.
> 
> America is fat because they are just plain lazy



Why are we saying it's so bad? You might want to take a look at the type of board you're asking this question on! 

I have to disagree, diet and nutrition are more important than working out, if you ate a well balanced diet and did not work-out you would not be fat.

Whether your goal is to lose weight, gain muscle or just maintain I always put diet first and foremost, training is second.

If you think about it this way, 50 years ago obesity was no where near as prevalent in America as it is today. What is the biggest difference? Fast food. Back in your grandparents days women stayed at home and cooked healthy meals, now most people eat shit like McDonalds every day.

I attribute fat kids, and obesity in general, to fast food, that is the main difference in everyone's lifestyle today versus several decades ago.


----------



## Premo55 (Jan 26, 2004)

^^ This is true. Even if the average American were to be sedentary and just sit on their behinds all day, but ate a good balanced diet of EFAs, whole grains, plenty of veggies, fruit and leaner meats while cutting back on soda and upping water intake, everyone would be in reasonable shape.

Peace.


----------



## Jill (Jan 26, 2004)

Even once a month!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 26, 2004)

I kind of agree with Prince... I still cheat... but it involves stuff like over indulgence of peanut butter or bran flakes or a glass or two of whole milk... I actually enjoy honey roasted peanuts more than donuts or candy or fast food... while honey roasted peanuts arent' exactly vegetables... if you just take an average diet and shift it to the healthy side by a few steps, you can seriously change your life...

But everyone is different... some people show the effects of their diet more than others....


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> http://www.nypost.com/entertainment/16393.htm
> 
> This guy ate McDonalds 3 times a day for a month.  Gained 25 pounds, his liver became toxic, his cholesterol shot up from a low 165 to 230, his libido flagged and he suffered headaches and depression.
> ...






That was a great read.  The guy put himself through hell, all in the name of science.  I can appreciate that.    I'd be interested in seeing his film.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 27, 2004)

I don't like McDonalds, hardly ever eat there, probably about once every 6 months when a mate will drag me in, and I'm so hungry I have to get something

Like last week went into town with my crew n' they all hit McDonalds on the *Buy one get one free Big Mac* deal, I would have looked stupid not joining in on it so I copped a couple.... n' felt sick for the rest of the day

But don't some BB's encourage eating at McDonalds? I'm sure I read something on that before!

Personally i  think the food is shit!.... They have a advert out with Chris Eubank running a white boxing glove over the surfaces and its spotless... thats bull! they laso have 1 with a Enlgand Rugby star saying that the bugers are 100% real meat! but if thats real meat I ain't got a clue which animals they get their meat from coz they ain't from this planet!

peace


----------



## Arnold (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by young d *_
> But don't some BB's encourage eating at McDonalds? I'm sure I read something on that before!



not an intelligent one.


----------



## BigTex (Jan 27, 2004)

I manage several of their restaurants............hope you guys can find the sympathy to forgive me?


----------



## sYkboY (Jan 27, 2004)

MMMMM, Big Mac, Q-Pounder w/Cheese, Big Fat Ass Shake

Oh and the steak and egg bagels......Damn.....sometimes I think it would be better to just stay fat.....  Say what you want but they didn't get to where they are by serving bean sprouts and wheat germ.

I just can't believe people are trying to blame them for making them fat!  F'kn victims!  They can't be heald responsible for there own health or lack there of.  That pisses me off!

Oh, and apple pies, Big n' tasty, McNuggets, those little Choc/chip cookies...............


----------



## Arnold (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sYkboY *_
> I just can't believe people are trying to blame them for making them fat!  F'kn victims!  They can't be heald responsible for there own health or lack there of.  That pisses me off!



I am not saying fast food is responsible in that sense, obviously poeple choose to shovel that shit down their throats. I attribute the prevalence of fast food to obesity, in other words if it did not exist we would not have the obesity problem that we have in America.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigTex *_
> I manage several of their restaurants............hope you guys can find the sympathy to forgive me?



as long as you can live with yourself.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 27, 2004)

What makes it "fast food" is the fact that most of it is fried.  If not that then it is loaded with preservatives to make it last longer on the shelves or counters.  The ice cream should be called "ice sugar" cause you can actually feel the grains of sugar crunching in your mouth.  The filet-o-fish? What exactly is that?  Where did they find a rectanglular fish?  I was under the impression that a filet was a thin slice of meat cut directly from the fish not mechanically seperated pieces neatly molded in a nice geometric shape.  Why are all of the chicken nuggets shaped the same way as if they were injection molded.  The burgers use 100% real beef.  Yes the 40% of the burger that is beef is 100% real, but the other 60% is 100% real filler usually soy.  It couldn't be virtually real beef because then you wouldn't have a burger.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 27, 2004)

Why are the fries so good, because they are so thin they absorb all of the grease they are cooked in, then they are plastered with salt which our bodies crave.  Why do animals love salt licks in nature?  McDonalds is nothing but a big pimp hustler playing it's billions served like fat little ho's it finds expendable.  Feeding them tasty lies and dangling cheap presents in their faces at an early age (Happy Meals) so that when they come of age they still have a dependency on them to remain happy.  Ah a Big Mac, biggie fries and a choc. shake, instant gratification.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jan 28, 2004)

> ....It's absolutely disgusting food (I use that word loosely here), the nastiest, lowest quality crap you can imagine, loaded with fat, sodium, sugar and god only knows what else!


.


Totally agree.  McDonald's also does extensive scientific testing, using chemicals that make their food smell they way they want it to, because smell affects taste.  Who knows how many synthetic chemicals are in that food.  Besides a turd I have know idea what value the stuff has. 

The book "Fast Food Nation," by Eric Schlosser can be good gift for an obese family member on their next birthday.


----------



## IronSlingah (Jan 28, 2004)

the shocking thing about it is this guy only did that for 30 days imagine those people that eat Mcdonalds everyday of thier life.


----------



## Stickboy (Jan 28, 2004)

We already know.  Remember the 300+ lb guy that was suing MCD's, BK, etc. for MAKING him fat, diabetic, and having a heart condition?  

Had two heart attacks, docs told him to stop eating fast food, and yet he kept doing it until he decided to sue.  Amazingly enough, the judge actually threw the case out.


----------



## Arthur2004 (Jan 28, 2004)

sigh...i like McD's /...i go ther about 5-7 times a motnh..i havn't bought a burger from there in ages but i still get their chicken sandwhichs..they taste very good....thats about al i get frmo there....


----------

